# Marianna's latest little baby hat - free pattern (K)



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my latest baby hat pattern - Amanda -
perfect gift for a baby shower - or for charity donation.

I have knitted a whole bunch to donate - each hat only requires about 15g of yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amanda-baby-hat


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for this pattern. The hat is so cute with its eyelets and stripes!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you. You are so nice to share your patterns with all of us.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Very sweet! (Both the hat and the fact that you share it with us!) Thanks!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You Mel, you are always so generous with your patterns.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the cute pattern. I've saved it for future use.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Another wonderful pattern, thanks for sharing with us. your patterns are all wonderful.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that's just adorable!!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad you like it - I added a little pom pom to this one


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> Glad you like it - I added a little pom pom to this one


Awww that is so cute. I love the colour.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> Glad you like it - I added a little pom pom to this one


adorable.

Thanks for sharing another great pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very sweet! So nice of you!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank You so much.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for another lovely pattern. I am sure all of us who knit for charities will find this really useful.

You are a very generous person to do this for all of us and I appreciate every one.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I like it Thanks for the pattern. What did you use to make the very cute pompoms?


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Precious! I am beginning a new "project"--hats for preemies and newborns for charity. I love the aqua color--adorable! Thanks.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> I like it Thanks for the pattern. What did you use to make the very cute pompoms?


I was given a pompom maker as a Christmas gift - so I used it to make this pompom. It was so easy - and I love the result!

:thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------

